# Wife's art



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

heh, interesting style. Nice work.
She should do a mural somewhere.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that style.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the personifications.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks  I'm kind of fond of Bar Scene and Gaming Bunny. ...wonder why


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

hah. the cow at the bar. nice work!


----------



## shrimpzoodotcom (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice


----------



## richardberry134 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank for sharing this. This is very interesting. Somewhere it is moral. I like it.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

So talented. Loved looking at her site. Amazing work.


----------

